# Slot car track pics



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the track!!


----------



## Rcgirl1026 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Rcgirl1026 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's getting there!!!! I've seen tutorials on youtube with model railroaders using the expanding foam, but I haven't tried it yet.. A little sculpting, an little paint and you'll be cruising!!! :thumbsup:


----------

